
Ask HN: How come some submissions suddenly decrease in their rank? - lainon
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=19321609 This for example should be #1.<p>Is it because of people flagging the submission or what is the explanation for this?
======
mindcrime
Nobody except the site admins knows the details, but from various comments
that have been posted here, I believe it is the case that a few factors come
into play. The mods may manually adjust the ranking of certain stories for
various reasons, and there may also be algorithms that adjust rankings based
on things like the ratio of votes to comments (or the inverse), and probably
other factors that none of us know about.

------
gesman
When rank reaches double digits, makes it to the first page and then suddenly
drops like a rock - this is manual intervention by admins.

Likely due to the bias toward the story.

------
Tomte
Why should it be number one? Karma is not particularly high.

And low karma-to-comments count depresses the rank noticeably.

~~~
krapp
>And low karma-to-comments count depresses the rank noticeably.

Which is unfortunate. Merely having a civil, thoughtful conversation in a
thread that doesn't generate enough karma implicitly flags it as low quality.

